# Is this a real temperature?



## Barncat (Feb 18, 2021)

I have never seen negative 0 before.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like a number between -0.5 and 0 that got rounded up to 0 but retained the negative sign.


----------



## NC Rick (Feb 18, 2021)

I prefer +0 personally


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 18, 2021)

I see negative zero on my DRO', digital calipers, and digital micrometer all the time.


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 18, 2021)

The negative means "really" cold - not just cold.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 18, 2021)

Spring has sprung! headed for a high of 17 today. That's a *+*17, enough of that *- *nonsense!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 18, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> The negative means "really" cold - not just cold.


Hey! I hope that you aren't all getting political on us.
Haha


----------



## aliva (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a La Crosse indoor outdoor thermometer and it has shown the -OC on several occasions. So 
yes it's a real number It's minus nothing.


----------



## higgite (Feb 18, 2021)

Which begs the question, would minus infinity indicate a condition where there is infinitely less than nothing?

Tom


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 18, 2021)

In Mancelona, yes all too real....

is that where you are now? I spent many winters on the other side of Antrim County. Don’t miss it at all.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Feb 18, 2021)

I have been in Mancelona when it felt like that.   Oh the days of snowmobiling.
I had -12 in Mt Pleasant yesterday morning. 
Joe


----------



## Barncat (Feb 18, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> In Mancelona, yes all too real....
> 
> is that where you are now? I spent many winters on the other side of Antrim County. Don’t miss it at all.


I am not, I am a couple hours south in Grand rapids. My in-laws live there, I sometimes scroll through other areas on my phone, just to make me feel better about my temperature.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 18, 2021)

coldest i ever saw was -26°F in Laramie, Wyoming in 1987  
all you had to do was stand outside for 30 seconds, the nose would run then freeze- snot-cicles for everyone!!!
the blown snow felt like razorblades on any exposed skin
diesel fuel starts to gel


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 18, 2021)

I saw -26°F on my phone while I was in Florida one year. It can get mighty cold in Northern Michigan, before that I lived in Arizona for 8 years so I'm kinda done with extremes.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## higgite (Feb 19, 2021)

What’s the difference between +15 degrees F and -15 degrees F?
.
.
.
About 1200 miles.

Tom


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 19, 2021)

Shoot last year mid February it was -20 with a -56 windchill. Ridiculous cold. We’re at -7 now with a high of 18.


----------



## Barncat (Feb 19, 2021)

The windchill is really the worst. A couple degrees below zero isn’t a big deal. Just have to keep the wood stove full and the generator fueled.


----------



## graham-xrf (Feb 19, 2021)

I think these numbers are only used in the USA.
Oh yeah - sorry. I forgot about Liberia!


----------



## higgite (Feb 19, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> I think these numbers are only used in the USA.
> Oh yeah - sorry. I forgot Liberia!


Yeah, yeah, we know, American is a foreign language to Commonwealthers.   

Tom


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 19, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> I think these numbers are only used in the USA.
> Oh yeah - sorry. I forgot Liberia!


And don't forget Myanmar....

John


----------

